# Daisy P51 Review



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*The old Daisy P51*​
About 15 years ago I picked up a cheapo Daisy P51 from a sporting goods store in Minnesota. The P51 is still available today for only around $15.00. My old example has chromed steel forks but I have seen other examples with black colored forks. The metal forks are adjustable for forward extension by loosening two steel bolts and sliding the fork base forward. You can add about 4" to your draw length when fully extended. The arm brace is also adjustable for the most comfortable position on your forearm. The handle is molded black plastic and has a nice contoured feel. The frame feels good when using with the "gangsta" style.

My P51 came with thick yellow tubing that lasted quite a while before breaking. It shot fast enough for my needs back when I bought it and I didn't have any complaints... but the crows in my backyard sure had complaints. After the original tubes broke, I replaced them with other sets of Theraband tubing and amber surgical tubes. About 6 years ago I got into boardcut frames and packed the old Daisy away. Early last month I dusted it off for fun and installed some 7/8" straight cut latex (.030" thickness). Wow! The old Daisy came back to life again! The flatbands were much easier to draw than the fat tubes and were a joy to shoot. I also tried 1745 tubes and enjoyed them as well. I have the forks and arm brace fully extended and this seems to be where I like the adjustments.

The P51 has a pretty good design that allows me to relax my frame hand when shooting. I can actually open my hand completely when at full draw and the frame stays put. The grip has an angle that seems to match where my hand position wants to be. With the flatbands and 1745 tubes, the draw weight feels very light but speed with 3/8" steel is still quite good.

The only grief I had with the P51 is with the rubber arm brace strap. After 15 years mine recently started to tear at the edge. Some black duck tape fixed the problem but I may have to make a leather strap in the future. Oh well, 15 years was a reasonable life for a rubberish material.

For $15 we can't expect too much but the Daisy P51 seems to be a good choice for a low budget slingshot. After 15 years and well over 50 frames, I still enjoy picking it up occasionally for shooting sessions. I won't be cutting cards or smashing disks out of the air but it does sometimes put a smile on my face. For some shooters, that's all that matters.

Cheers


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Open fire!!!! LOL


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice review buddy. I was looking for a Daisy for so long.

Can it be dissambled completely.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great review


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Nice review buddy. I was looking for a Daisy for so long.
> 
> Can it be dissambled completely.


Yes, the two top screws can be removed. This allows the forks and the arm brace to be removed. This might be desirable for a backpacker. Someone with metal bending skills could easily create a longer set of forks for more extension. Disassembly would also allow you to use the handle or forks for other slingshot projects. I forgot to mention that the metal wire thickness is 1/4" and the outside measurement on the forks is 4". With forks and arm brace fully extended the overall length is 13 1/2".


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good slingshot!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks very much Northener.


----------

